# BFP after being told my tubes were blocked!!



## Kelstar82

Hi 

I am writing this thread to give woman hope that are in the same situation as I was in. After TTC for 3 years it has finally happened! 

After attending a fertility specialist we had the usual tests done semen analysis, my AMH if I was ovulating etc and everything was perfect but we were not conceiving and it was heartbreaking to say the least. The specialist then suggested and HSG so after this was performed I was told I had swelling in my tubes and no dye was passing through you can imagine how devastated we were I had no recollection of any infection so I was extremely upset. The dr then explained that he could perform a lap and dye to confirm for sure the blockage but didn't advise it as I was already in IVF list... But I more or less told him that I would try anything so the lap was performed on the 20th May this year. 

After the op the surgeon and assistant sat on my bed and told me it was bad news and the tubes were blocked and IVF was my only chance.

Well what can I say how wrong they were I am currently 8 weeks pregnant and had my scan at 7 weeks to check for ectopic pregnancy as I had previous op on my tubes and baby was perfectly in my womb.


I'm telling this story so others don't lose hope. 

Xxxxxxx


----------



## AmorT

That does give women like us hope. 
I was told after my lap. in Jan. my tubes we're swollen (but not blocked) but IVF was my only option.. 

But it confused me because after my surgery (which I guess my doctor forgot) my ob told my mom I could still get pregn. just have a higher risk for ectopic .. but when I went for my 4 week follow up she told me IVF was my only option. 

My mother told me not to listen to what doctors says, because sometimes they dont always know whats right. They told her she couldn't have kids at all, and she got pregnant 5 times naturally. 


Congrats. on your BFP. Have a healthy and happy 9 months.


----------



## angel2010

Congrats!!!


----------



## Kelstar82

Thank you so much x words can't describe what it means to us x and your mum is right my Dr was wrong it was heartbreaking being told that after surgery but just wanted to post this to let others not lose hope and it can happen and Dr's aren't always right xx I know what it feels like every month to get that BFN but please don't lose hope my dr tried to put me off having laparoscopy and I'm glad I pushed for it. Xxxx


----------



## hakunamatata

*Congratulations!!*

https://i1127.photobucket.com/albums/l634/hakunamatata2012/Snapbucket/bnb/congrats_zpsf2f53271.gif


----------



## moonlyte

Congrats on ur wonderful BFP


----------



## Excalibur

Congratulations! Wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months :flower:


----------



## Chris77

Congrats!


----------



## CaliDreaming

Kel your story is so amazing I thought I'd follow you over here from the laparoscopy thread you started! I had always thought a lap was always 100% accurate when diagnosing blocked tubes but it's good to know they're not. My right tube is blocked in the middle, but it looked perfectly healthy at my lap and my doc couldn't figure out what was blocking it, so maybe it's okay.

I wonder if your doc didn't do the dye test right or maybe the tubes were in spasm? Also, I wonder what was causing you not to conceive for three years if your tubes were open all of this time. So many questions! Did you doc have any explanation about any of this??


----------



## Kelstar82

Hey ha another scan today and baby looking good so now waiting for appointment for 12 week :) they had no explanation. On the letter that I was sent after lap it said there was no fill in my left tube and slightly in right tube but swelled up... The conclusion was bilateral tubal blockage... I don't know whether the antibiotics and strong anti inflammatories after surgery maybe helped I have absolutely no idea it's unbelievable to be honest xx I'm feeling extremely blessed right now and thankful xxxx


----------



## donnarobinson

Omg congrtz hunni! I remembering comment on ur post when u went for ur lap. ! I was one of those who fell preg the same cycle as my lap in 2011 with my son . I'm also now pregnant 10 weeks monday. Scan 20th july ! :) big congrtz x


----------



## Kelstar82

Thank you so much x I'm feeling so blessed and so glad I had the lap done xxx congrats to you too x


----------



## donnarobinson

I bet hun :) bless you! 
Thank you :) x


----------



## BBbliss

This is wonderful! congratulations! 

I was told by a BnB friend to come see your thread. I'm so glad to see a success story after that kind of diagnosis. I just had an HSG yesterday and both my tubes are blocked. I'm very sad and don't know what to do. But maybe there's a little hope for me still 

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/trying-conceive-over-35/1964541-hsg-bad-news.html#post28982931


----------



## Sarah lo

Aw lovely! Congrats :) xx


----------



## saveme

What a miracle... Congrats!!!


----------



## Kelstar82

BB Bliss I was also told this at HSG and I pushed for laparoscopy... Where the also told me they were blocked please don't lose faith the amount of times I cried & felt down was unreal... I do know how you feel and I send you all the luck in the world &#10084;&#10084;&#10084;&#10084; xxx it defo feels like a miracle xxx thank you everyone next scan 28th August xxxx I will be nearer to 13 weeks feeling so blessed xxxx


----------



## BBbliss

Kelstar, you just gave me hope :)


----------



## wish4mybundle

Congrats!!!!!! I'm really hoping this is my month... The last thing i want to do is loose hope...


----------



## Kelstar82

When I was told this I used to trawl google looking for success stories so I'm sharing mine to let others know that it CAN happen x if I can give anyone hope I will .... 3 years of TTC and feeling the pain every month, constantly seeing prams, pregnant woman, babies thinking why can't it be me...... Never lose hope girls &#10084; xxxxx


----------



## BBbliss

Kelstar82 said:


> BB Bliss I was also told this at HSG and I pushed for laparoscopy... Where the also told me they were blocked please don't lose faith the amount of times I cried & felt down was unreal... I do know how you feel and I send you all the luck in the world &#10084;&#10084;&#10084;&#10084; xxx it defo feels like a miracle xxx thank you everyone next scan 28th August xxxx I will be nearer to 13 weeks feeling so blessed xxxx

Kel, I'm taking in every word. Im so happy you, this just made my day

I found an RE and have an appointment for Monday. I'll try to see if I can get the LAP test... I'm feeling hopeful again thank you!


----------



## wildchic

Hey kelstar:)

I've been searching the forums to find more success stories after a lap! And I see yours is very recent! I'm scheduled for a lap 2moro and. I'm so anxious! Your story really gives me hope!

Congrats on your long awaited bfp! H + H pregnancy:)


----------



## Kelstar82

BB Bliss let me know how you get on &#10084; glad your feeling more hopeful xx

Wild chic .... I to was extremely anxious but really it isn't that bad at all just rest up afterwards :) xx wish you lots of luck let us know how you get on xxx &#10084;


----------



## wildchic

Will do kelstar!:)


----------



## BBbliss

Meeting with my OB tomorrow to go over the HSG. Should know more then. Fingers crossed I can be fixed. 

Still going to believe in miracles no matter what!


----------



## wildchic

Update on the lap.

The lap was done at 8:15am and I was in recovery at 9am. It was quick and the pain is bearable. I didn't get to see the gyno after the lap, but I have a follow up on tuesday. I'm hoping they didn't find anything serious!


----------



## Kelstar82

Glad your feeling ok xxxx you will be sore for a little while xxx let us know how your appointment goes Tuesday :) xxx wishing you loads of luck xx


----------



## Michellelove

i can say i totally understand what you are saying.... my story is not that tragic last month i went to the doctor... i wasnt ovulating... the doctor told me to buy some pills REALLY BIG $$ pills lol i didn't buy them... so i just let 3 weeks pass by and i got my :bfp: 
never ever lose hope NOTHNG IS IMPOSSIBLE!!! good luck!!!!


----------



## wildchic

Hey Kelstar

So sorry I didn't update after my appointment last tuesday, but gyno said my tubes were clear and there was nothing wrong:)

So I guess I'm just gonna have keep dtd and hope for the best!


----------



## BBbliss

wildchic said:


> Hey Kelstar
> 
> So sorry I didn't update after my appointment last tuesday, but gyno said my tubes were clear and there was nothing wrong:)
> 
> So I guess I'm just gonna have keep dtd and hope for the best!


That's wonderful news! What made you get the Lap? We're you told your tubes were blocked? Both? I'm just wishing mine are also ok. My HSG showed they both have proximal blockage.


----------



## wildchic

BBbliss said:


> wildchic said:
> 
> 
> Hey Kelstar
> 
> So sorry I didn't update after my appointment last tuesday, but gyno said my tubes were clear and there was nothing wrong:)
> 
> So I guess I'm just gonna have keep dtd and hope for the best!
> 
> 
> That's wonderful news! What made you get the Lap? We're you told your tubes were blocked? Both? I'm just wishing mine are also ok. My HSG showed they both have proximal blockage.Click to expand...

The reason for my lap is due to the fact that me & dh have been ntnp for 9months and actively ttc for 1year. I had all tests done and all was fine. Dh had a S/A done-fine. I even done 3 rounds of Clomid and still a bfn:( Gyno said it would be the best as i was previously on the depo shot and he wanted to make sure nothing else was wrong.

Will you be having a lap done as well?


----------



## Kelstar82

Brilliant news x expect your BFP soon :) xxxxx


----------



## wildchic

Hope you're right kelstar:)


----------



## Regalpeas

Congrats! H&H all the way through!


----------



## Chris77

Congrats!


----------



## wish4mybundle

I tested today but i got a BFN.... :(


----------



## BBbliss

Hi there ladies, I was devastated last month when I found out my tubes were locked after an HSG. Now I have another one lined up for next week and my chart it looking triphasic to me. I wish so much for that first HSG to be wrong and that I could be pregnant now so I don't have to go thru it again. If I. Fact they are blocked I'm having a fluroscopic cannulation right after. I really really didn't want to have to do all that...


----------



## barbikins

Kelstar, your situation seems identical to mine. Less the bfp.
I went for an HSG on the 8th of this month & found out both tubes were inflamed due to an infection & both tubes are blocked. I took my course of anti-biotics & now waiting for my Lap surgery to remove my tubes becasue they're Hydro & go to IVF.
I have this weird feeling this month like maybe I haven't quiet let go of TTC because I keep wondering if I'll get pregnant anyway LOL. It would be amazing if I could. But I'm probably just really hopeful.


----------



## Kelstar82

Don't lose hope ..... I was devastated and then the next month positive pregnancy test &#55357;&#56842; ... I'm now 20 weeks xxxx hope all goes well xxx


----------



## Kelstar82

Could they definately tell from the HSG that the tubes were blocked and not just spasming? And do a diagnostic lap to check for blocked tubes... Xxx I still to this day shocked that I was told they were blocked and IVF our only hope and how wrong they were x


----------



## barbikins

No one mentioned that they could spasm. I found out by looking online. But they told me my tubes were Hydro & they were blocked b/c the dye wasn't going through. They tried a few times. Doctor at time of procedure said my tubes were swollen & asked if I had an infection. None that I knew of I said. Anyway I took a week of antibiotics & finished that about a week ago. 
I'm just waiting for my surgery.


----------



## Kelstar82

Mine were also swollen at HSG but to know
For absolute sure I think the have to do laparoscopy... Can I ask why are they removing your tubes? Is it just solely because there swollen and hydro? X


----------

